# Swollen 'down below' ~ normal or not?



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

I noticed last night that I am quite swollen down below, not on the lips bit (sorry TMI) but where my  lady garden is   (sorry have to laugh about it) 

In your opinion is this normal? I didn't notice it before when I was pg with Zak but can't say if I had it or not? It's not painful or anything but when I touch it it feels like there's water in there   

Thanks for your time

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is a common complaint towards the end of a ladies pregnancy.

There is so much more weight than usual pressing down, which makes it more difficult for the body to pump your blood around. Not long to go now and it will all be gone  

Take care x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Ohh thanks Oink,

At least I am 'normal' (as far as normal for me goes  ) 

Thanks

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

